# DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und EN 954-1



## Tommi (2 April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich dachte das Thema wäre durch, aber jetzt lese ich in der
Fachzeitschrift "Computer-Automation 4/11", daß der 
"Verein Deutscher Werkzeugmaschinenfabriken" erwägt, eine
weitere 2. Verlängerung der Vermutungswirkung der EN 954-1
zu erwirken.



Und zwar, wenn die Fachausschüsse der BG ihre Interessen
(Berücksichtigung der Sicherheit von einkanaligen hydraulischen Spannvorrichtungen von Werkzeugmaschinen in der 13849) nicht etablieren.

Kennt da jemand Details oder ist Insider?

Gruß
Tommi

PS: oder war das nen Aprilscherz?


----------



## Blockmove (2 April 2011)

Ich hab den Artikel auch gelesen. Die Argumentation ist zumindest nachvollziehbar. Es geht hier darum, dass bewährte Konstruktionsprinzipien in der neuen Norm in nicht genügendem Ausmass abgebildet werden können. Aussagen wie "Das haben wir schon immer so gemacht, da ist nie was passiert" kannst du halt nicht in einer Gefährungsanalyse / Risikobeurteilung unterbringen. Und wenn sie noch so wahr sind und stimmen. Gerade bei Hydraulik gibt es noch mehrere solche Themen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (2 April 2011)

Hallo,

laut Kapitel 7.3 13849-1 sind doch Fehlerausschlüsse möglich.
Aber die der "Werkzeugmaschinenleute"
stehen nicht explizit in den Listen der 13849-2, oder wie?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (2 April 2011)

Hallo,
ich finde diese und ähnliche Diskussionen immer wieder lustig!
Fakt ist die Maschinenrichtlinie ist in nationales Recht umgesetzt GPSG 9. GPSGV
Es wird hier immer mindestens der Stand von Technik gefordert. Man kann im Allgemeinen davon ausgehen das wenn harmonisierte Normen angewendet werden auch der Anhang 1 erfüllt ist. Aber es ist auch hier immer zuprüfen ob dies so ist. Auch ist es möglich Normen teilweise anzuwenden wenn z.B. diese eben noch nicht vollständig umsetzbar ist. Die EN 954-1: 1996 ist nicht mehr Stand der Technik. Der Hersteller von Maschinen bringt Produkte auf den Markt und diese müssen den Anhang 1 entsprechen, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.

Ich habe dieses Thema auch schon mit Rechtsanwälten besprochen, hier kommt als erstes die Antwort harmonisierte Normen sind Hilfen und können den Stand der Technik darstellen, aber es ist immer zuprüfen. Spezielle auf das Thema EN 954-1 1996, kann eine Norm diesen alters immer noch die so schnell sich ändernde Automatisierungstechnik abdecken, die Antwort war: Das stellt im Zweifelsfall der Richter in Verbindung mit Gutachtern fest. Dieser ist immer gehalten den zum Zeitpunkt des Inverkehrbringens geforderten Stand der Technik als Maßstab zunehmen. Hier kann man gerade bei Programmierbarer Technik davon ausgehen das diese nicht die EN 954-1 sein wird. 

Ich habe auch ein Bericht über dieses Thema von einem Rechtanwalt mal sehen ob ich es noch finde. Habe nicht damit gerechnet dass es wieder ein Thema werden könne.

Aber selbst wenn die DIN EN 13849-1 abgeschafft werden sollte gibt es immer noch die EN 954-1 und die DIN EN ISO 13849-2. Und glaubt mir auch diese muss man erst mal erfüllen.


----------



## Tommi (2 April 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

ich weiß langsam nicht mehr, was ich meinen Kollegen erzählen soll,
am Besten ich verschweige es erstmal. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (2 April 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
leider führen solche Artikel nur zur allgemeinen Verunsicherung (war mal eine gute Band) und was die erreichen können oder werden steht in den Sternen. 
Meine Info ist es gibt keine Verlängerung mehr.


----------



## Safety (2 April 2011)

Hallo,
hier mal der gute alte BIA Bericht zur 954-1, klar erkennbar es hat sich bei den Kategorien nicht viel geändert. Aber man kann auch erkennen wo die schwächen dieser Norm sind.


----------



## Michel1001 (3 April 2011)

Hallo, 
ich muss Safety völlig recht geben. Wenn man Dir vor Gericht nachweisen kann, dass Du nicht nach dem "Stand der Technik" gebaut hast, könnte es eng werden.

Der Bericht würde mich übrigens auch sehr interessieren.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Tommi (3 April 2011)

Also, ich weiß nicht so recht, auf welcher Seite ich stehe.
An der 13849 finde ich die Softwarebetrachtung gut, aber
dafür gibt es kein Hilfstool wie für die Hardware mit Sistema!!!

Das schaffen wir aber auch alleine...

Eine Kombination aus V-Modell für Software nach 13849 einerseits und Kategorien für Hardware nach 954 andererseits wären für mich OK.

Gerade weil Kat.2 nur gilt, wenn Test > 100mal Anforderung.

Das habe ich erst hier im Forum gelernt und war sehr enttäuscht!!
Wofür brauche ich dann hardwaremäßig die 13849-1??

Ich muss gestehen, daß ich sie nicht komplett gelesen habe.

Aber Anfänger bin ich auch nicht!!!!!!! :sm17:

Gruß
Tommi

PS: den Bericht scanne ich ein und schicke ihn rum... (im Laufe der Woche)  

PPS: unsere Zulieferer verlangen Geld für die Anwendung der 13849 solange die 954 noch gilt, und damit sind sie auch im Recht....

und Kat. 3 nach 954 ist Kat. 3 nach 13849........
worum also streiten????


----------



## jora (4 April 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich muss gestehen, ich hab die EN 954 nie gelesen, habe es aber auch nicht vor. Für mich verkörpert die einfach eine alte Denkweise. 
Gerade der Punkt mit "Stand der Technik" beachten ist sehr wichtig, man kann zwar davon ausgehen, dass der Stand der Technik durch die gültigen Normen repräsentiert wird, doch der gesunde Menschenverstand sollte nicht abgeschaltet werden.
Wenn die nun wirklich die EN 954 noch einmal verlängern, geben die ja direkt zu, das ihre ISO 13849 nach dem aktuellen Equipment nicht anwendbar ist. Mit dem Hintergedanken finde ich es unwahrscheinlich, dass die nocheinmal verlängert wird.
Ehrlicherweise muss man natürlich zugeben, dass die ISO 13849 (sehr viele) Lücken enthält. Statt einer Verlängerung der EN 954 sollten sie beschleunigt an einer Vereinheitlichung und Anwendbarkeit der ISO 13849, EN 61061 und EN 61511 arbeiten. 

Solang es aber keine einheitliche Norm gibt, muss ich aus jeder Norm das entnehmen, womit ich mein System am besten Nachbilden kann. Mir ist bewusst, dass das eine komische Lösung ist nach mehreren Normen seine Steuerung zu planen, doch ich habe effektiv keine anderen Möglichkeit. Ich bin mir sicher, so wie mir wird es vielen gehen, da es viele wichtige Komponenten nicht nach der ISO 13849 gibt.

@ Tommi
das mit den Zulieferern kenn ich, ein Bauteil kostet ohne Zertifikat locker 20-40% weniger


----------



## Tommi (6 April 2011)

Michel1001 schrieb:


> Der Bericht würde mich übrigens auch sehr interessieren.
> 
> Grüße,
> Michael


 
So, wie versprochen, hier der Bericht...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (22 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
hier ein interessanter Artikel zu dem Thema.
http://www.pilz.de/company/news/sub/knowhow/articles/04998/index.de.jsp


----------



## Tommi (22 Mai 2011)

Hallo Dieter,

Danke für die Info.
Gibt es solche Prognosen auch für die EN 954-1 ? ;-)

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (22 Mai 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
  dies ist immer noch Stand der Dinge und dieser Artikel hat nichts daran geändert.
EN ISO 13849-1:2006 EN 954-1:1996 Anmerkung 2.1: 31.12.2011
Anmerkung 2.1:
 Die neue (oder geänderte) Norm hat den gleichen Anwendungsbereich wie die ersetzte Norm. Zum festgelegten Datum besteht für die ersetzte Norm nicht mehr die Annahme der Konformitätsvermutung mit den grundlegenden Anforderungen der Richtlinie.


----------



## TwoFace (15 Juni 2011)

Um Missverständisse vorzubeugen:

Die EN ISO 13849-1 ist anwendbar! 
Um mittles Normen Konfrmität zur neuen MRL einzuhalten, gelten für neu aufgestellte Anlagen und neuen Maschinen die EN ISO 13849-1 oder die EN 62061. Für neue Anlagen und neue Maschinen verliert die EN 954-1 die Konformität mit der MRL!

Jedoch für Maschinen und Anlagen, die vor dem 01.01.2010 mit Einhaltung der EN 954-1 fertiggestellt wurden, gilt die verlängerte Vermutungswirkung!

Wesentliche Neuerung ist die probabilistische Betrachtung der Steuerung. So wird nun auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Ausfalls eines sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteils betrachtet. 

Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass man die Normen nicht "mischen" darf um die Vorschriften der MRL mittels der Normen einzuhalten. Also wenn man eine der neuen Normen anwendet, dann ganz.  Desweiteren ist es für die Dokumentation auch nicht so einfach, bzw. nicht möglich.


----------



## Safety (15 Juni 2011)

Hallo TwoFace,
die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 hat Lücken ist aber Anwendbar, da gebe ich Dir recht!
Die 945-1 ist im Amtsblatt aufgeführt und hat somit Vermutungswirkung und zwar bis zu dem angegeben Datum. 
Wie kommst Du zu Deinen Angaben?
Es ist umstritten ob die 954-1 noch den Stand der Technik abdeckt und wo man diese überhaupt noch anwenden kann.
Meine Meinung dazu habe ich schon oft dargestellt.

Also bitte gebe doch mal hinwiese wie Du zu dieser Annahme  kommst.


----------



## TwoFace (16 Juni 2011)

Genau das ist doch der Punkt:
Die neue MRL wurde verfasst, da der Stand der Technik zur alten MRL 98/37/EG (welche lediglich nur formale Neuerungen zur Richtlinie 89/392/EWG hat!) weit fortgeschritten ist. Um dieses Problem zukünftig vorbeugen zu können, wurde in der neuen MRL die Einhaltung aktueller Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsanforderungen zum Zeitpunkt der Konstruktion verfasst.
Da die EN 954-1 nicht mehr den aktuellen Stand der Technik widerspiegelt, greift bei neu konstruierten Anlagen und neuen Maschinen (ab dem 01.01.2010) nicht mehr die Vermutungswirkung!

Eigentlich doch ganz eindeutig, oder etwa nicht?!


----------



## Safety (16 Juni 2011)

Hallo auch dass zweifele ich an.
Es kommt wie bei der MRL auf das Datum des inverkehrbringens an und wenn dies der 31.12.2011 ist die ist die Vermutungswirkung gegeben.


----------



## Tommi (16 Juni 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Es kommt wie bei der MRL auf das Datum des inverkehrbringens an und wenn dies der 31.12.2011 ist die ist die Vermutungswirkung gegeben.


 
*ACK*
formell ist das so!!! 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## TwoFace (16 Juni 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo auch dass zweifele ich an.
> Es kommt wie bei der MRL auf das Datum des inverkehrbringens an und wenn dies der 31.12.2011 ist die ist die Vermutungswirkung gegeben.



Das ist so nicht korrekt!
Die Sicherheitsanforderungen sind nach Anhang I der MRL, für besonders gefährliche Maschinen zusätzlich nach Anhang IV, einzuhalten. Diese Anforderungen werden u.A. durch die im Anhang I beschriebene Risikobeurteilung ermittelt. Diese Risikobeurteilung findest du inhaltlich nur in den Normen EN ISO 13849-1 und EN 62061 für sicherheitsrelevante Steuerungen wieder. 
Da die Industrie der Umstellung aber nicht nachkam, wurde die Vermutungswirkung der EN 954-1 verlängert. Diese Verlängerung dient somit als Übergangszeit! Es ist sozusagen ein entgegenkommen des europäischen Rats und schützt den Betreiber vor rechtlichen Klagen und der umgekehrten Beweispflicht!

Alles Neue, welches in die Definiton des verfügbaren Teils der MRL fällt,  muss den Inhalt der neuen MRL einhalten!

Sehr schön nachzulesen ist dies Sicherheitskompendium der Firma Pilz http://www.pilz.de/knowhow/books/machinery_safety/index.de.jsp

Siemens und Sick haben aber zu dem Thema auch sehr anschauliches Material!

Zur Korrektur:
Die EN ISO 13849-1 hat gewiss nicht mehr Lücken als die EN 954-1! Die EN 13849-1 hat alle Inhalte der EN 954-1 und eben die Zusätze der Probabilistik!

mfg


----------



## Tommi (16 Juni 2011)

> Eine Kombination aus V-Modell für Software nach 13849 einerseits und Kategorien für Hardware nach 954 andererseits wären für mich OK.
> 
> Gerade weil Kat.2 nur gilt, wenn Test > 100mal Anforderung.


 
Hallo zusammen,

ich greife nochmal meinen obigen Beitrag auf.

Im "Leitfaden Sicherheitstechnik" der Fa. Festo ist die im Anhang
gezeigte Schaltung für Kat.2 abgebildet.

Das dürfte dann doch nicht mehr nach 13849 normenkonform sein, oder?

Die Schaltung testet nach meinem Verständnis nur einmal pro
Anforderung.

Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (16 Juni 2011)

Hallo,


> Das ist so nicht korrekt!
> Die Sicherheitsanforderungen sind nach Anhang I der MRL, für besonders gefährliche Maschinen zusätzlich nach Anhang IV, einzuhalten. Diese Anforderungen werden u.A. durch die im Anhang I beschriebene Risikobeurteilung ermittelt. Diese Risikobeurteilung findest du inhaltlich nur in den Normen EN ISO 13849-1 und EN 62061 für sicherheitsrelevante Steuerungen wieder.


  Zunächst mal was bedeutet Risikobeurteilung:
  Risikobeurteilung
  Gesamtheit des Verfahrens, das eine Risikoanalyse und Risikobewertung umfasst
  Dieser Vorgang wird in der DIN EN ISO 12100:2010 beschrieben.
  Nach der Risikoanalyse nach der DIN EN ISO 12100 wird eine Risikobewertung durchgeführt und entschieden ob weitere Risikominderungsmaßnahmen nötig sind. Hier setzt das sogenannte 3 Schritt verfahren an. 
  1.     1.Inhärent sichere Konstruktion
  2.     2. Technische Schutzmaßnahmen
  3.     3. Benutzerinformation
  Beim Schritt 2 wird durch die Technische Schutzmaßnahme in Form von z.B.  Sicherheitsfunktionen  das Risikogemindert hier greifen jetzt die Normen DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 und die DIN EN 62061 und auch die alte DIN EN 954-1. In diesen Normen wird keine Risikobeurteilung durchgeführt sondern eine  Risikoeinschätzung.
  DIN EN ISO 13849-1 
  Bestimmung des erforderlichen Performance Levels (PL,)
    Für jede gewählte Sicherheitsfunktion, die durch ein SRP/CS ausgeführt wird, muss ein erforderlicher Performance Level (PLr) festgelegt und dokumentiert werden (siehe Anhang A). Die Bestimmung des
    erforderlichen Performance Levels ist das Ergebnis der Risikobeurteilung, bezogen auf den Anteil der Risikominderung durch die sicherheitsbezogenen Teile der Steuerung (siehe Bild 2).
    Je größer der Anteil der durch die SRPICS zu leistenden Risikoreduzierung ist, desto größer muss der erforderliche PLr sein.
  Im Anhang A (nicht Normativ), wird eine Risikoeinschätzung vorgenommen die das Maß zur  Risikominderung ermittelt. Dies wurde auch in der DIN EN 954-1 gemacht und auch in der DIN EN 62061. Also die Risikobeurteilung wird in der DIN EN ISO 12100:2010 beschrieben!




> Das ist so nicht korrekt!
> Die Sicherheitsanforderungen sind nach Anhang I der MRL, für besonders gefährliche Maschinen zusätzlich nach Anhang IV, einzuhalten. Diese Anforderungen werden u.A. durch die im Anhang I beschriebene Risikobeurteilung ermittelt. Diese Risikobeurteilung findest du inhaltlich nur in den Normen EN ISO 13849-1 und EN 62061 für sicherheitsrelevante Steuerungen wieder.


  Anhang I gilt für alle Maschinen! Ich verstehe nicht was Du damit sagen willst? 


> Da die Industrie der Umstellung aber nicht nachkam, wurde die Vermutungswirkung der EN 954-1 verlängert. Diese Verlängerung dient somit als Übergangszeit! Es ist sozusagen ein entgegenkommen des europäischen Rats und schützt den Betreiber vor rechtlichen Klagen und der umgekehrten Beweispflicht!
> Alles Neue, welches in die Definition des verfügbaren Teils der MRL fällt, muss den Inhalt der neuen MRL einhalten!


  Die DIN EN 954-1 ist im Amtsblatt aufgeführt und hat somit die Harmonisierungsvermutung und zwar bis zu dem angegebenen Datum, aus welchen Gesetzlichen Regelungen soll Deine Behauptung hervorgehen. 
  Ob diese Norm die Anforderungen des Anhang I der MRL 2006/42/EG noch erfüllt, wage ich zu bezweifeln, habe ich aber schon oft kundgetan. Dies hat aber mit dem Amtsblatt nichts zu tun.
  Zur Übergangsfrist, diese geht bis 31.12.2011!


----------



## Safety (16 Juni 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
lese die Anforderungen der Norm und entscheide man kann vieles machen wenn es die Risikobeurteilung zulässt!


----------



## Tommi (16 Juni 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi,
> lese die Anforderungen der Norm und entscheide man kann vieles machen wenn es die Risikobeurteilung zulässt!


 
Hallo Dieter,

danke für die Antwort.

meine Frage hängt mit diesem Beitrag zusammen.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=335302&postcount=21

Ich würde die Kat.2 Pneumatikschaltung gerne beibehalten, die ist
bei uns seit Jahren Standard.

Denn nur mit Kat.2 komme ich in PLd.

Ich werde nochmal in mich gehen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (16 Juni 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
  für mich erfüllt diese Schaltung nicht die Anforderungen der Kategorie 2 .
  Also die erste Anforderung 100x höhere Testrate ist schon mal nicht möglich und auch die Anforderung MTTFd vom Test-Kanal muss 0,5x Funktionskanal MTTFd ist auch nicht erfüllt. 
  Eine Kat 2 lebt vom Testkanal und die Testung muss bevor es zu einer Gefahr kommen kann wirken.


----------



## Tommi (16 Juni 2011)

Wenn das so ist, hat Festo aber arg gepennt... :evil:

Das steht auch so in der Internet-Version, S.18 und 19,
da schreiben die das sogar noch mit der 100-fachen Anforderungsrate.

http://www.festo.com/PDF_Flip/ch/safety/de/index.html 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (16 Juni 2011)

...in der verlinkten Schaltung steht drunter dass Testrate 100 mal mehr als Anforderungsrate sein muss. Dann (und nur dann) wäre Kat 2 erfüllt.  Was aber Augenauswischerei ist. De facto ist Kat 2 seit EN 13849 tot/nicht mehr praktisch einsetzbar. (ausser vieleicht Sonderanwendungen im Elektronikbereich) .


----------



## Tommi (17 Juni 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> ...in der verlinkten Schaltung steht drunter dass Testrate 100 mal mehr als Anforderungsrate sein muss. Dann (und nur dann) wäre Kat 2 erfüllt. Was aber Augenauswischerei ist. De facto ist Kat 2 seit EN 13849 tot/nicht mehr praktisch einsetzbar. (ausser vieleicht Sonderanwendungen im Elektronikbereich) .


 
*ACK* zu Deiner formaljuristischen Einschätzung! :s12:

aber, gibt es dafür eine nachvollziehbare Begründung?

War denn alles Scheiße (sorry für das Wort), was wir Kat.2-mäßig seit 1997 unter EN 954-1 gemacht haben?

Wir hatten diesbezüglich keine Unfälle, tut mir leid...

Dieter und Andreas, damit meine ich natürlich nicht Euch ;-), aber ich rege mich gerade ziemlich darüber auf!:sb7:

Namhafte Lieferanten planen Pneumatikschaltungen, die bei PLd Kat.1 haben!!!

Unser Forum steht da sicherlich an der Spitze des Eisberges (im positiven Sinne).  

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jora (17 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Namhafte Lieferanten planen Pneumatikschaltungen, die bei PLd Kat.1 haben!!!



Guten Morgen zusammen,

@Tommi
welche Lieferanten meinst du? :-O
Kat 1 = hochwertige Bauteile, einkanalig dementsprechend PL b-c und da gibt es nichts zum rumduskutieren, oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?

Was die Anwendung und Anwendbarkeit der ISO 13849 so wie die EN 62061 angeht, für einfache Schaltungen empfinde ich die Normen anwendbar, z.B. Not-Halt-Kreise. Aber leider haben sich die Erstellenden keine Gedanken u.a. über die Prozessleittechnik gemacht und da Meckern sehr sehr viele.....
Aber trotz alledem würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen, die EN 954-1 anzuwenden. Harmonisierte Normen spiegeln zwar den Stand der Wissenschaft, doch im Zweifelsfall ist die Argumentation FÜR die EN 954-1 sehr schwammig.

Die ISO 13849 so wie die EN 62061 bleiben uns lange in der aktuellen Form noch sehr lange erhalten. 
http://www.pilz.de/company/news/sub/knowhow/articles/04998/index.de.jsp
Ergo müssen wir einen Weg finden mit den Anforderungen sinnvoll umzugehen und wenn es für eine Problemstellung überhaupt keine umsetzbare Lösung (meistens durch die Kosten bestimmt) existiert muss man einen Lösungsweg für sich beschließen. Deswegen tendiere ich teilweise zu der EN 62511, wobei diese nicht harmonisiert ist (kommt vielleicht noch).

Aber schön ist, das wir noch bis 2016 über die Normen meckern können *ROFL*

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Tommi (17 Juni 2011)

jora schrieb:


> welche Lieferanten meinst du? :-O
> Kat 1 = hochwertige Bauteile, einkanalig dementsprechend PL b-c und da gibt es nichts zum rumduskutieren, oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?


 
Hallo,

den Namen sage ich nicht, das Thema ist auch geklärt. 

Ich meinte Kat1 bei *PL d*, das geht nicht, wenn ich nicht irre.

Ansonsten hast Du schon recht, immer schön fröhlich bleiben. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (17 Juni 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
 Kat 1 und PLd schließen sich aus!
  Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt bei der von Dir gezeigten Schaltung ist der Sensor am Ventil  hierbei handelt es sich um einen Standard Initiator dieser kann auch immer ein 1-signal abgeben, dann ist alles dahin also der DC spielt bei Kat 2 auch eine Rolle und PLd kann nun mal lebensgefährlich sein.


----------



## Tommi (18 Juni 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt bei der von Dir gezeigten Schaltung ist der Sensor am Ventil hierbei handelt es sich um einen Standard Initiator dieser kann auch immer ein 1-signal abgeben, dann ist alles dahin also der DC spielt bei Kat 2 auch eine Rolle und PLd kann nun mal lebensgefährlich sein.


 
Hallo Dieter,

das mit den Reedkontakten habe ich Festo auch schon häufiger gesagt.

Wir fragen die Reedkontakte in Standard-SPS dynamisch auf Plausibilität ab, allerdings logischerweise nur einmal pro Anforderung.
Oder darf ich die SPS-Zyklen als Testrate werten? ;-)

In der Pneumatik mussten wir bisher nehmen, was es gibt. Und wenn es dann in der Dokumentation noch falsch ist, was soll der Kunde dann machen?
Überall arbeiten nur Menschen, bei Herstellern und Kunden...

Aber jetzt gibt es ja das MS6-SV und alles wird gut...

Kennst Du bei Festo jemanden, den man auf diese
Kat.2-Schaltung ansprechen kann? Wenn ja, bitte PN.

Schönes Rest-Wochenende
Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (18 Juni 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo Tommi,
hier nochmal ein Ausschnitt aus der alten 954-1, auch da musste man schon eine Prüfung in geeigneten Zeitabständen durchführen also so neu ist dies nicht man hatte aber anhand der Risikobeurteilung Spielraum und eben auch die volle Verantwortung! Wenn Du Dir die ganzen sogenannten Kategorie 2 Schaltungen ansiehst die realisiert wurden dann wirst Du erkennen das viele Schaltungen auch schon den alten Anforderungen nicht entsprochen haben. Man musste in der Risikobeurteilung festlegen wie häufig die Testung durch geführt werden muss. Und genau da haben die meisten sich bestimmte Schaltungsbeispiel angesehen und einfach umgesetzt. Wie willst Du einen Einkanalig ausgeführten Mechanischen Verriegelungsschalter Bauart 1 oder 2 testen? Das geht doch nur mit einem zweiten![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Lese auch mal den Fett hervorgehobenen Teil, auch damals war den Normenersteller klar das die Kategorie 2 nur für bestimmte Technologien bestimmt ist. Und mal ehrlich Kategorie 2 ist eine etwas bessere Kategorie B die Sicherheit kommt von der Testung also vom Testkanal und dies hat man beim vereinfachten Verfahren nach DIN EN ISO13849-1  4.5.4 jetzt noch mehr berücksichtigt.[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]6.2.3 Kategorie 2[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Die Anforderungen von Kategorie B, die Verwendung bewährter[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sicherheitsprinzipien und die Anforderungen dieses Unterabschnittes[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]müssen erfüllt sein.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sicherheitsbezogene Teile von Steuerungen der Kategorie 2[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]müssen so gestaltet werden, daß ihre Sicherheitsfunktion(en)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]in geeigneten Zeitabständen durch die Maschinensteuerung[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]geprüft werden. Die Prüfung der Sicherheitsfunktion(en) muß[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]beim Anlauf der Maschine und vor Einleiten eines gefahrlichen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Zustandes, und[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]periodisch während des Betriebs, wenn die Risikoanalyse[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]und die Betriebsart zeigen, daß dies notwendig[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ist, erfolgen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Diese Prüfung darf automatisch oder manuell eingeleitet werden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Jede Prüfung der Sicherheitsfunktion(en) muß entweder[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]den Betrieb zulassen, wenn keine Fehler erkannt[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]wurden, oder[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]einen Ausgang für die Einleitung angemessener[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Steuerungsmaßnahmen erzeugen, wenn ein Fehler[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]erkannt wurde. Wann immer möglich, rnuß dieser Ausgang[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]einen sicheren Zustand einleiten. Wenn die Einleitung[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]eines sicheren Zustands nicht möglich ist, z. B. Verschweißen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]des Kontakts beim Endschalter, rnuß der[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ausgang eine Warnung vor der Gefährdung vorsehen.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Prüfung selbst darf nicht zu einem gefählichen Zustand[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]führen. Die Prüfeinrichtung darf als Bestandteil des die[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sicherheitsfunktion ausführenden sicherheitsbezogenen Teiles[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]der Steuerung oder getrennt davon vorgesehen sein.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Nach Erkennung eines Fehlers rnuß ein sicherer Zustand bis[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]zur Behebung des Fehlers aufrechterhalten werden.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ANMERKUNG 1: In einigen Fällen ist Kategorie 2[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]nicht anwendbar, da sich die Prüfung der Sicherheitsfunktionen[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]nicht bei allen Bauteilen, z. B. Druckschalter[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]oder Temperatursensoren, durchführen Iäßt.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ANMERKUNG 2: Kategorie 2 kann im allgemeinen[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]mit elektronischen Techniken realisiert werden, z. B.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]in Schutzeinrichtungen und bestimmten Steuerungen.[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]ANMERKUNG 3: Dieses Systemverhalten Iäßt zu,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]daß:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]das Auftreten eines Fehlers zum Verlust der[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Sicherheitsfunktion zwischen den Prüfungen[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]führt;[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]der Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion bei der[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Prüfung erkannt wird.[/FONT]


----------



## reliability (25 August 2011)

*VDW Infotag*

Hallo Zusammen,

Tommi hatte in einem der vorherigen Beiträge ein Dokument gepostet, in dem auf einen VDW Infotag verwiesen wird.

Dieser Infotag "Funktionale Sicherheit in Wergzeugmaschinen" findet am 30. August 2011 in Frankfurt statt.

Da ich dort sein werde interessiert es mich ob evtl. jemand von euch auch dabei sein wird. Wäre schön jemanden aus dem Forum dort zu treffen.

Grüße
Reliability


----------



## Tommi (26 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin nicht dort.

Aber ich würde schon gerne wissen, was die bzgl. der erneuten Verlängerung der EN 954-1 vorhaben. 

Du kannst ja mal berichten.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (12 September 2011)

reliability schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Tommi hatte in einem der vorherigen Beiträge ein Dokument gepostet, in dem auf einen VDW Infotag verwiesen wird.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo reliability,

wie war es denn auf dem Infotag "Funktionale Sicherheit in Werkzeugmaschinen"?

Berichte doch mal! :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## reliability (13 September 2011)

*VDW Infotag*

Hallo Zusammen,

anbei eine kurze Zusammenfassung zum VDW Infotag
http://www.vdw.de/internet/termine/pdf/infotag20110830.pdf

Der Infotag war insgesamt sehr interessant mit "geballter Information".  

Zu Beginn des Infotags wurden allgemeine Themen wie Konformitätsbewertung und Risikobeurteilung von Maschinen behandelt.

Zur Migration von EN 954 auf EN ISO 13849-1 wurden folgende Statements abgegeben:
"Es kann davon ausgegangen werden, dass es für die EN 954 keine weitere Verlängerung geben wird!"
Die Punkte die vom VDW an der ISO 13849 bemängelt wurden/werden kann man ganz gut folgendem Dokument entnehmen:
http://www.mta.org.uk/documents/347
Weiter sollen bewährte sicherheitstechnische Lösungen durch die neuen wahrscheinlichkeitsbasierten Normen nicht in Frage gestellt werden.
Wie der Nachweis der Betriebsbewährteit geführt werden kann wird vom VDW aktuell in einem weiteren Projekt behandelt.
Die Zusammenführung von EN ÌSO 13849 und EN 62061 wird als langfristiges Ziel angesehen. Bei IEC und ISO herrscht Einigkeit über eine Stabilitätsphase der beiden Normen bis mindestens 2016.

Anschließend wurden die Beispiele des Forschungsberichts "FWF 3501 - Funktionale Sicherheit in Werkzeugmaschinen" vorgestellt.
Den Forschungsbericht habe ich nur in gebundener Papierform erhalten. Auf der CD zum Infotag war er leider nicht im pdf-Format enthalten.
Online ist der Forschungsbereicht übrigens auch noch nicht verfügbar (offizielles Veröffentlichungsdatum ist mir leider auch nicht bekannt).
Im Forschungsbericht sind die einzelnen Beispiele aus den vorangegangenen Präsentationen enthalten (die Beispiele sind wie im BGIA-Report 2/2008 aufgebaut).

Soweit ein kurzer Überblick.

Gruß
reliability


----------

